# For those of you who go to school



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Does your school allow you to carry backpacks? I heard that my high school is not going to allow us to carry backpacks or binders next school year. I am not very happy with this rule because

1. I have an expensive graphing calculator. How am I supposed to carry it back and forth with me without it getting broke?
2. How am I supposed to carry pencils/pens/perosnal items?
3. Our passing periods are 4 minutes long. I have 2 classes on the 3rd floor that are not back to back and we don't have elevators. Grant it, my school is small, but when are we supposed to go to our lockers and get to class on time and go to the bathroom?

So, what does your school allow/not allow? What are your opinions?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Firstly, I need to say a big WTF at that.

Not allowed backpacks? Are they NUTS?! 
/how are you supposed to carry the equipment needed for class, plus personal items without a freakin' BAG?/


crazy US schools :crazy: no offence


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, my school allows backpacs & binders, BUT the last few weeks of school, starting Tuesday, this is my last full week then we have Monday & Tuesday, were not allowed to have backpacks of any kind or any big purses. 
Because of all the bombing stuff & the loonytoons that wanna shoot up schools-_- 

I know how you feel though because even with walking up three flights of stairs it's hard to manage around the kids that we have & still make it to class on time. (Remember I am not a kid to stand around & wait to be late. I go STRAIGHT to class) we have 6 min. Which IMO is not right. 8 is better. 

I'm really sorry about this. 
Where did you hear this? Maybe you misheard/read & they're talking about the last/first few weeks of school?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

While I'm no longer in school I did go to a school that had regulations on the size and shape of your backpack. The backpack had to be clear, no wheels allowed. Security guards were posted at every door. This school also took your fingerprints in order for you to get into the cafeteria. It was pretty crazy.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Right with you Piccolo! Emilieanne, I heard this in my Spanish class. Then, I heard it in English. So, I personally asked my English teacher about it because I'm really close to her and she confirmed it. We have a crazy principal that makes dumb rules that nobody likes. Not even the teachers. I am wondering if it's because of school shootings. I so wish my passing period was 6 minutes long! That'd be awesome!! Xymenah, we have a no wheels rule too. I have heard about schools only allowing see through backpacks. I wouldn't mind that at all.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Right with you Piccolo! Emilieanne, I heard this in my Spanish class. Then, I heard it in English. So, I personally asked my English teacher about it because I'm really close to her and she confirmed it. We have a crazy principal that makes dumb rules that nobody likes. Not even the teachers. I am wondering if it's because of school shootings. I so wish my passing period was 6 minutes long! That'd be awesome!! Xymenah, we have a no wheels rule too. I have heard about schools only allowing see through backpacks. I wouldn't mind that at all.


Yeah 
Well I gess you have nothing to do:/ 
But if you google in google images university high school orange city fl, you'll see how HUGE my school is. And we have hit max capacity for 2800 people!! So 6 ain't enough. At my old high school, Deland high, there's 20 buildings & portables but only 2 story an 2400 people we have 8 min.....


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

I had no idea kids carried backpacks all day. We didn't. And unlike schools today we actually had at least one textbook per class. Girls did carry purses. But we only had 4 mins in between classes even if you had gym or swimming. It may take some getting used to but it will work out.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

TVFarm said:


> I had no idea kids carried backpacks all day. We didn't. And unlike schools today we actually had at least one textbook per class. Girls did carry purses. But we only had 4 mins in between classes even if you had gym or swimming. It may take some getting used to but it will work out.


I have to carry mine. 
You can't get a locker. Cause you usually get one that you only have 1 class in which is a complete inconvenience and a waist of time. 
We have a textbook for every class BUT they have a class set of books then you have your set at home.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I seriously can't get over how different school is over there, it sounds so much harder and more stressful. 
My school (though it is a little different to others around) we have 4 periods per day, each 75 minutes long, and because there's only four it goes in a good pattern;
1st class, 15 minutes recess, 2nd class, 15 minutes recess, 3rd class, 1/2 hour lunch and then another class and home. No rushing around between classes 

We also carry what ever kind of bag we want and only seniors (yr 11 & 12) get lockers, IF they want to pay to hire them for a year.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Piccolo, what time does y'all's school start? 

My high school starts at 720 and I don't get home til 3.


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

My school has a size limit on bags it has to fit under the desk. For "safety precautions" they said people might trip lol. But no bags at all?!? Not even binders?!? That's crazy!!! As we say at our school " thats _______ for ya!" ( fill in school name) lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

whaaat?! Why does school start so early! It must be only just after sunrise when you get there in winter!!
We start at 8:30 and finish at 2:30!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

PiccoloGoat said:


> whaaat?! Why does school start so early! It must be only just after sunrise when you get there in winter!!
> We start at 8:30 and finish at 2:30!


That's what time most of my schools did too. I've been to seven schools total, six before I went to home schooling in the 6th grade. I've moved allot so most of them are in different states.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> whaaat?! Why does school start so early! It must be only just after sunrise when you get there in winter!!
> We start at 8:30 and finish at 2:30!


Nope. Buses get there at 645. When it's PITCH BLACK outside.... I will be driving next year though & prolly get there at 7? (There's only one road into our school and one out so there's BAD traffic)


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Mind. Blown.
I wake up at 6:45!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My son is finishing up his freshman year and they are not allowed to have backpacks at his school. This especially sucks because there is a locker shortage so underclassmen don't get lockers. In the usual school "logic" they have "fixed" the issue of carrying books by having in-class books and not assigning homework! This may sound great, but try studying w/out books. His Social Studies grades have suffered all year.

They can have binders, BUT boys have to wear belts and keep their shirts tucked in because they aren't allowed to have anything in their pockets!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> My son is finishing up his freshman year and they are not allowed to have backpacks at his school. This especially sucks because there is a locker shortage so underclassmen don't get lockers. In the usual school "logic" they have "fixed" the issue of carrying books by having in-class books and not assigning homework! This may sound great, but try studying w/out books. His Social Studies grades have suffered all year.
> 
> They can have binders, BUT boys have to wear belts and keep their shirts tucked in because they aren't allowed to have anything in their pockets!


What on earth are you suppose to do with your phone? 
Set it on the desk & get in trouble? I'm finishing up my sophomore year (suppose to be freshmen!;P) and I know well that teachers try to give you a referral for anything & everything.


----------



## Pygmygirl402 (May 6, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Firstly, I need to say a big WTF at that.
> 
> Not allowed backpacks? Are they NUTS?!
> /how are you supposed to carry the equipment needed for class, plus personal items without a freakin' BAG?/
> ...


My school has never allowed us to carry a backpack, we are allowd purses but that's it. But I will say the not having a binder part is over doing it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

If you're allowed purses but no backpacks... what do the boys carry?
I am serious flabbergasted at the weird rules over there!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> If you're allowed purses but no backpacks... what do the boys carry?
> I am serious flabbergasted at the weird rules over there!


Man bags & fanny packs!(; 
Just like the guy in the hangover wears!!(; lol

Actually nothing. Most guys don't care until their senior year anyway.

We do have weird rules over here. But it's cause all the terrorists!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I think textbooks have gotten bigger since my parents generation have been in school. No lockers!! I would die without my locker! My school starts at 8am and ends at 3pm roughly. I wouldn't mind the school starting at 8:30. That would actually be really nice!  So those of you who don't have backpacks, what do you do? I'm just trying to get myself mentally prepared.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

When I don't use a backpack it's a binder... Idk what to do without binders.... 
Other than a satchel.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wait? You have two copies of the same book, one for home one for school??? Whaaaaat?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Wait? You have two copies of the same book, one for home one for school??? Whaaaaat?


They keep the one for school in the classroom but yes.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> What on earth are you suppose to do with your phone?
> Set it on the desk & get in trouble? I'm finishing up my sophomore year (suppose to be freshmen!;P) and I know well that teachers try to give you a referral for anything & everything.


Not allowed to have phones on school property. My son had his taken away and was given in-school suspension for having it when he got caught. The catch-22 is that he's in ROTC and has to call me for a ride when he has after school PT because it lasts til everyone has "got it right", but the office with the phones closes when school is over.  Yay education system.

Wish I had the patience to home school.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Not allowed to have phones on school property. My son had his taken away and was given in-school suspension for having it when he got caught. The catch-22 is that he's in ROTC and has to call me for a ride when he has after school PT because it lasts til everyone has "got it right", but the office with the phones closes when school is over.  Yay education system.
> 
> Wish I had the patience to home school.


Oh. My. Gosh. 
That's RIDICULOUS!!! 
-_- what does the school think?! Come on.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> That's RIDICULOUS!!!
> -_- what does the school think?! Come on.


Ikr Emilie! I would so die at that school. I can't drive yet, so I have to call my mom or dad to come pick me up after extra cirricular activities. I have a purse so, it would be easier to hide my phone, unless they ban purses too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Ikr Emilie! I would so die at that school. I can't drive yet, so I have to call my mom or dad to come pick me up after extra cirricular activities. I have a purse so, it would be easier to hide my phone, unless they ban purses too.


Now that woul he stupid if the banned backpacks and purses. Cause what are they gunna do for the ladies with excessive bleeding? Lol 
That would be a board of men makin the rules!!! 
I honestly would do online school if they said no phones allowed on campus.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I can see why home schooling is so much more popular over there.
Mainstream schools there seem to, well, suck.
Recently I've been hearing about the unfair dress codes for girls, not being allowed to wear shorts or tank tops in summer?!
I have to wear a uniform, but still, we wear shorts when it's hot


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

My daughter carries a bag. She is not "allowed" to have a cell phone but she carries it anyway. Never got in trouble. She has books at home, and books in the classroom. That's normal here. We have lots of security due to race fights. They sometimes have lockdowns, but they are always allowed backpacks. We do have a uniform here though... I guess it varies depending on what place you live in.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

My 13 year old carry's a back pack to school but they don't have lockers.She starts at 8.30am and finishes at 3pm.We leave home to drive to the bus stop at 7.15am and our driveway is 5klms of 4x4 with a creek crossing then we get to our road and I have another 5klms and yet another creek crossing to get to the bus stop at 7.40am and the bus is there 5 mins. later...sigh I do this trip twice a day back and forth and my daughter also has her mobile phone which are not allowed at school but she keeps it in her bag.So no sleeping in for me and am up at 5.30 to milk and feed goats before breaky and take my coffee with me to the milk bails.

If the bus is there in the afternoons before me they have to wait till parents arrive to pick up.No dropping off and going.A law was passed for this after a young boy was kidnapped while waiting for a bus some 12 years ago? and only last year they found his remains very sad but murderer has been jailed. teejae


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, off to school I go. With my cell phone and no backpack don't ya know!!(; 

With all the things that go on, you HAVE to have a cell phone 24-7 IMO. Otherwise you're just like a sitting duck


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Agreed Emilie. They're actually a great resource for learning too. Teejae, We have a rule like that too. The bus driver has to make sure the kids are at the door before she drives away when dropping off at a house. When someone lives down a long lane or there's a private drive, someone has to be there (parent/guardian) has to be there to pick up the child or walk with them down the lane.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Agreed Emilie. They're actually a great resource for learning too. Teejae, We have a rule like that too. The bus driver has to make sure the kids are at the door before she drives away when dropping off at a house. When someone lives down a long lane or there's a private drive, someone has to be there (parent/guardian) has to be there to pick up the child or walk with them down the lane.


That is CRAZY!-_- 
What are you? 5? 
I understand for safety but that waists time. And annoys kids. 
I use to live out of city limits. 
If I drove to school with no traffic it was a good 12 min. 
BUT school would let out 345 bus would leave by 355, I would get home, til, get this, 5:30 ish...... Sometimes 6..
The rout was |__| with the most stops on the bottom line & a FEW on each side. 
The school was the star 
* 
|__|

My house is the ,

* 
|,__|

Talk about waisting time!! 
I NEVER had time for homework.... And it's "my fault" schools need to think things over before making rules/routs/ plans.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Several of the kids out here just do their homework on the bus. Or at least start it. The routes aren't that long the last person on my bus is off by 5 at the latest. But he lives a ways out too.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Several of the kids out here just do their homework on the bus. Or at least start it. The routes aren't that long the last person on my bus is off by 5 at the latest. But he lives a ways out too.


Lol people cool around on the bus. There's not even a possibility to get to start it.. 
One kid duct taped an ax can so that it'd constantly spray, the bus pulled over, he was arrested, several kids, including me, couldn't breathe..


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The bus that runs by our house picks up at 630 and drops off at 3. The town has low finances so they put less buses on the road with longer routes, but also banned kids from walking to school. If you're one of the last kids to get picked up for the bus, you get picked up at about 730.

There are farm kids in the area, I can only imagine they have to get up ridiculously early to get their chores done in time to clean up and get ready for the bus.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> There are farm kids in the area, I can only imagine they have to get up ridiculously early to get their chores done in time to clean up and get ready for the bus.


Exactly. 
When I kept one of my sick goats at home, I had to take care of her and the chickens before I could get ready, yes I'm a girl but I take 20 min to get ready.

I'd have to be up at 4am to make it in time for the bus at 630.
Mind you, I'd be wakin up in the middle of the night, I thought she was gunna die, I was waking up so much it was like I had a doe kidding soon. 
AND I couldn't get to bed early, from homework & the animals. 
So the kids that live on their farm, it's gotta be tough. 
Go to sleep late, get no sleep, and wake up super early..


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

caprine crazy said:


> Agreed Emilie. They're actually a great resource for learning too. Teejae, We have a rule like that too. The bus driver has to make sure the kids are at the door before she drives away when dropping off at a house. When someone lives down a long lane or there's a private drive, someone has to be there (parent/guardian) has to be there to pick up the child or walk with them down the lane.


While it seems like a dumb rule from a kid's point of view, you need to consider that legally in most states a public school is responsible for the safety of it's students from the moment they leave home in the morning until the moment they arrive home in the afternoon. That's why most require parent permission for kids who won't be riding a bus to and from school. There have been a number of nasty successful lawsuits against schools brought by parents whose kids were dropped off at the wrong bus stop or decided to leave campus with friends and didn't tell anyone, then got in some sort of trouble. Schools with these sorts of rules, the backpack rule included, are protecting themselves from legal liability. 
In the U.S., where you can sue a school for almost anything and win, it's no surprise. They can't afford the risk.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh you poor people!  I've always been home schooled, but my Dad is a high school teacher. His school is a lot better than alot of yours sound...they allow backpacks and purses, school starts at 8:50 and ends at 3:00, and there is no bus system. There is a dress code though. 
Yup, you all should come out here to CA


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I understand about all the lawsuits and everything but at the same time, I do go to one of those schools that are liable for you, BUT, if your child went somewhere they shouldn't be, they should get the consequence. 

Slyvie, it is a VERY hard thing to be in public school. 
That's not even the jist of it. 
My teachers don't care, why do we get OSS, out of school suspension, and have to miss a day of school for a cell phone THAT'S ALLOWED ON CAMPUS? Idk.. WHY do the teachers say "I give up I'm done" or "I hate this job"? I don't know.. They chose the job in the first place. 
I have 3 flights of stars to climb In 6 min, with AT LEAST 800 students doing the same thing. 
My brother gave up after his 5th grade teacher said "I don't care about you guys or this job, I'm only doing this so my child can go to college" 
And America wonders why kids give up? 
I do the best I can. When teachers care, I care. When they don't, I get aggravated and mad & have to concentrate on calming my anger rather than class. 

At Deland high I had a 3.4 GPA all a's and b's. 
university high, 2.9 GPA and 2 b's the rest c's and I think one d? 
They're both public schools. 
If you go to google & type in university high school orange city fl over all grade, it'll be a d. 
Look up deland's I believe it's a B.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwww emilieanne 

My dad's school has only 600 students and they just made the California distinguished school list. It's http://classicalacademy.com/cahs/


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sylvie said:


> Awwww emilieanne
> 
> My dad's school has only 600 students and they just made the California distinguished school list. It's http://classicalacademy.com/cahs/


That's cool!!!


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

My daughters school has only 150 students,that includes Primary and High school to year 10,she is in year 8 and there are about 11? kids in her grade.Most of the years are combined because of the lack of teachers hence the school only going to year 10.(Dont forget we live in a very tiny country town).She will have to travel some 60klm to and from to the High school she will have to attend to complete years 11 and 12 OR go to Bording School.
Schools here are strict on uniforms whether they are Private or State schools.Her uniform consists of black shorts,joggers(shoes)and school polo shirt and sun safe hat as does just about all the schools do in Queensland State.Caught without your hat means no going outside and the same for the school pool no sunsafe swim shirt,no swimming,Queensland has the highest skin Cancer rate in the world.
She dosnt have to do any animal chores in the morning only in the afternoon,teejae


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

About the same here teejae. We have 500 students K-Grade 12. Our school is so small we don't even have a Football team!!


----------

